# mosquito lake walleye spawn



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

Thinking about going out today which is Friday to Mosquito. Anyone catching the spawning walleye from the dam yet? Or is it not even worth it to go out there yet and throw the line in the water. If anyone is catching them there, what are you using?


----------



## RobFyl (Dec 15, 2010)

Fished it Wed and Thur nights. Caught 1 17.5in on a Jr Thunderstick. I think it's over from what I've heard ODNR is done collecting eggs also.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

RobFyl said:


> Fished it Wed and Thur nights. Caught 1 17.5in on a Jr Thunderstick. I think it's over from what I've heard ODNR is done collecting eggs also.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I saw one fish caught on the dam out of 3 trips out there this week. Go fishing.. It's about to get good and from my info, the ODNR is still collecting eggs.


----------



## dan1985 (Sep 29, 2011)

I fished the state Park yesterday,ODNR trailer and boat were still there.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

RobFyl said:


> Fished it Wed and Thur nights. Caught 1 17.5in on a Jr Thunderstick. I think it's over from what I've heard ODNR is done collecting eggs also.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


The eggs are in the fish a while before they spawn. Just cuz they are staging and coming into the shallows and getting caught in the nets doesn't mean they have spawned already. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Walleye at Mosquito have not spawned. All the female fish I seen on Tuesday (3/26/13) that the ODNR brought in from there nets still had all there eggs. You have to think if the ODNR waited till they spawn to get the eggs they might not get any or very little which was the case last year when March warmed up so quickly and caught the ODNR off guard. (ODNR egg harvesting is not decided on by lake temperature but by date per ODNR nets go in last 2 weeks of March) Last years weather was very non typical and I think it has everyone jumping the gun including me and were all itchin to get out there and fish.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

So they are still hanging deep?


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

Even after the majority of females spawn, the males hang around looking for any last chance females for a long time after the peak. odnr gets the eggs they need and pulls the nets. It's been this way for years. Best advise i can give is stay mobile and keep moving till you find active fish. Many times we have fished one part of the lake w no action. Move to the other side and it's game on. Hope this helps.I'm no pro just my observations. Good luck and tight lines.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RobFyl (Dec 15, 2010)

EZ don't worry I'll keep fishing that's why my wife hates me and thinks I'm nuts!!! Just kidding. Past years I have hammered them. Last year and this year got me scratching my head. I can't get em figured out??


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crappie1962 (Apr 18, 2010)

Did well last year, up thru end of May. Early bite was in shallow water working 1/8 oz. jigs with power bait tails also thru some floating jigheads on a 3 ft. lead again with 1/8 oz wgt. Switched to trolling #5 shad rap ruled ! Silver and black on S. side, worm harnesses on N. side. If there on there on....if not look for some slab crappie. Good luck to you!


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

I ended up going out to Mosquito today, got absolutely nothing around the dam!


----------



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

I fished the dam thurs evening. I landed 3 fair and I think i had 4 foul hooked since thy got off. The fish r there. Good luck guys. I was using custom colored stick baits I painted myself. No particular color seemed better then the next.


----------

